# FREAKING OUT! Clear like spider things swimming around my shrimp tank!



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I am really freaking out. I had two berried shrimp and now their eggs are gone. at first I thought these things the size of - are clinging to glass and swimming around. The look almost like spiders. I mean these things are so small it just looks like a white dot with clear legs. I tried to take the best photo I could. Clear to the naked eye but when zoomed are darker. 

I wish these were baby shrimp but I am assuming they are not. Are they harmful to my shrimp?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

are they baby shirmp? The pic isnt that great try and get a btter one.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

They dont even look like they have a form of a shrimp. Trust me I tried over an hour with no luck for a better pic. My Macro lens is shot. This is zoomed up pretty good too


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I mean they are like tiny dots and very hard to notice with naked eye


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Definately not a shrimp. Maybe a type of Copepod.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Chances are they are harmless. Most of our tanks are full of life we never even notice. Often we see them when there is an explosion in population because of overfeeding.


----------



## enthusiast (Jul 17, 2011)

my guess is 2 things. Its hard to tell from the pic if the spider things your talking about have long legs like daddy long leg spiders? if thats the case, my guess on what it would be is Hydra (Aquarium Pest Hydra - How to Combat the Aquarium Pest Hydra)

Otherwise my 2nd guess would be common water fleas which are harmless (the fish will eat them).

The hydra would be something of more concern, which is why i included a link for you to check-up on and find out if thats what they are or not! Good luck & hope this helps!


----------

